# Iceland



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Next Summer, 2014, we are thinking about taking a ferry to Denmark then to Iceland. Two immediate observations.
1. It is really expensive, more in fact than going on a Royal Caribbean cruise all inclusive. 
2.They are rough seas and not particularly big boats.

But, I know some on here have done similar, can you send me links and info please. 

Phil


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*an alternative*

just an idea but how about

leave your van in storage and sail to iceland as a foot passenger taking a small lightweight tent and stay at one of the many excellent campsites

the country has a circular bus service and hitching is easy and a great way to see the country

bunkhouse accom is available for those averse to tents

also stop off at the Faroe Islands on the way up

I know,i know,i know it means leaving the van but sometimes its good to remind yourself that its the travel that counts not the method

andyandsue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

The cost is prohibitive, more so with the cost of low cost airlines...

The size of the vessel is irrelevant - she is made for those type of water....

As a contrast, the Pride of Bilbao, that used to cross the Bay of Biscay, was designed and built for north sea conditions, ice, etc. She was never really expected to cross the bay where conditions are totally different. 

There is a blog somewhere on the net about motorhomes in Iceland but I cannot find it, but suggest Google searching "motorhome, blog, Iceland" and see what comes up. 

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A couple of Iceland threads >here< and >here<

Pete


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

My personal opinion...

I drove right round Route 1 several years ago now (but I doubt if there is a huge improvement much of the way) and I wouldn't even consider taking my van there. 
If I go again and I'd be back like a shot given the chance, I will be hiring a 4x4.
To make it worthwhile to take your own van you would need to stay for the best part of a year and if you did much mileage on anything other than about 50% of Route 1 it would not be worth bringing home again.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I think I worked it out that the cost per hour on the boat was about the same as sailing across the channel? To make the most of it you just need to be there a while 

Check out Iceland roads Currently most roads are green suggesting nice and clear, but the key describes green routes as "Non-slippery road surface or at least one wheel track free of ice in each lane..." 8O

The commonly hired small camper appeared to be a soft sided pop top dismountable camper on something like a Hilux. Pricey we were told, not very offroady tyres, and maybe the soft sides wouldn't be good in freezing gale force winds  A normal 4x4 Suzuki also was popular, and there are plenty of cabins to rent at the many campsites when open.

August is mainly the season, outside of that many campsites close. We still managed to get hook up by ringing a closed campsite up beforehand and asking, but water and facilities would mostly be long gone. I think the Norröna doesn't take vehicles all year either.

The gravelly stuff most roads are made of is supposed to be bad for your vehicle, but even so exploring in your own camper then hiring a 4x4 for exploring the trails would be a good plan perhaps?

Despite the ferry cost I hope to go back more than once, a friendly, mad and beautiful country


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> The gravelly stuff most roads are made of is supposed to be bad for your vehicle, but even so exploring in your own camper then hiring a 4x4 for exploring the trails would be a good plan perhaps?


The "gravelly" stuff is rolled lava with an alkaline binder of some kind mixed it. The stuff looks like "Lux" soap flakes and is spread by a tanker thingy that goes down the roads ahead of a grader that is followed by the roller. If you do take your own van take a spare set of tyres (or just rims) with you because your tyres will not last long. We hired a car with 8000kms on the clock that had to have new tyres (remoulds!!) fitted before we could set off around Rt1. That's a new set of tyres after 5000 miles!! the lava is that abrasive. Other that that I have no doubt the mechanical bit of the van would survive OK - I just wouldn't expect the furniture to still be where the converter put it afterwards.



> Despite the ferry cost I hope to go back more than once, a friendly, mad and beautiful country


Ditto, just trying to work out if I could sell a trip to (hopefully) see the Aurora to the local photo clubs for next winter. The farm we stayed at last time now have a 10 berth cabin to rent.


----------

